# 408 RYDERS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL BBQ



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Family and friends!

*We found a open date for Saturday 7-9-11. We will be having our 1st annual BBQ/Gathering. It’s been a while in the making so you know the Ryders are not going to disappoint! We are working on a location right now and will provide info as soon as I receive it. we will be providing food, music, jumpers….. lots of kid entertainment and plenty of man soda’s. Shine the rides up and come spend that day with us. 408 RYDERS been showing mad love to all local car clubs throughout the years and hope to receive the same Amor back! more info coming soon!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: *that's what i'm talking about....the 67 will be in full effect by then* :h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 1 2011, 03:32 PM~19758135
> *:thumbsup: that's what i'm talking about....the 67 will be in full effect by then :h5:
> *



Uso were going to do it up real nice! Hope to see ya my brotha! can’t wait to see her :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

were there :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Feb 1 2011, 03:56 PM~19758345
> *were there  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks big homie....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know how we do it! we’re going to run out of food before beers! :biggrin: 










na we not running out of nada!


----------



## FRMVALLEJO2SANJO (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 04:07 PM~19758441
> *You know how we do it! we’re going to run out of food before beers! :biggrin:
> na we not running out of nada!
> *


ONE LOVE VIKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!! YOU KNOW AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Feb 1 2011, 05:00 PM~19758904
> *YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!! YOU KNOW AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bump this bish TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@Feb 2 2011, 09:53 AM~19766009
> *Bump this bish TTT :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah brotha! 

T
T
T
for a good time! :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT FOR A GOOD TIME WITH MY BROTHAS  :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Feb 2 2011, 03:42 PM~19768626
> *TTT FOR A GOOD TIME WITH MY BROTHAS   :biggrin:
> *



Its not easy looking this sessy and BBQ-N.... but we will try! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*LOOKS I'LL BE TRAVELING THIS YEAR, CHECKING OUT SOME GREAT CLUB PICNICS. :thumbsup: *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

BUMP TTT 408RYDERS


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Feb 2 2011, 08:55 PM~19772259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

tha I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

will there be a chuggin contest


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hope is a great success..hope to make it to this great to be event. you know if in San Jose we riders ... even with flats..shaooo


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..................... :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## 408RYDERD (Mar 10, 2009)

*T
T
M
F
T *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66+Feb 4 2011, 12:51 AM~19784743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias bro! :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Feb 4 2011, 12:44 AM~19784707
> *will there be a chuggin contest
> *



Yeah... Hennessy




















:0


----------



## FRMVALLEJO2SANJO (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 4 2011, 01:09 PM~19788159
> *Yeah... Hennessy
> :0
> *


X 1963 WHAAAAAAAAAAAA AHAHAHAHA...........

408 RYDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BESIDES MY SON THIS LOWRIDEN THING MIXED WIT ALL THE AMOR FROM THE SAN JO HOMIES HAS MADE MY LIFE WORTH LIVIN


T
T
M
F
T


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

we there :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2011, 03:38 PM~19789166
> *we there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: gracias brotha!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 4 2011, 01:09 PM~19788159
> *Yeah... Hennessy
> :0
> *



I'M DOWN BROTHA...... LOL INSPIRATIONS C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

BUMP TTMT


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTMFT. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT FOR THE VIKING !!!!!


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 6 2011, 10:09 PM~19805460
> *TTT FOR THE VIKING !!!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited+Feb 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19792689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

B U M P :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## 408RYDERD (Mar 10, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408RYDERD+Feb 9 2011, 09:31 AM~19826361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: 
The homie with the bad ass 66!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 9 2011, 02:46 PM~19829232
> *
> :wave:  :wave:
> The homie with the bad ass 66!
> *



just chillin  gota get these cars ready for another year


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

see you homies there PADRINOS :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Feb 9 2011, 04:48 PM~19829666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah carnal!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*JULY 9TH BBQ SPOT IS LOCKED IN..... !  
Cuttingham Park. 

Spot is Ruby Creek!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
FOR A GREAT TIME

:yes: :x:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Feb 14 2011, 04:07 PM~19868885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks homies....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Feb 15 2011, 11:40 AM~19875741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come by homie! GOOD TIMES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FRMVALLEJO2SANJO (Nov 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
FOR
THE 
408
GONA TEAR IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya I cant wait brothas..............good food, sic rides,strong drinks an, firme gente............To all our families an friends we goin to have a blast......... :yes:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Whats good Ryders ??!!

Lookin forward to hooking up with you homies well before your event but you know I will be there along with the Aztec Creation family in full support! Curt - Let me know if there is anything I can do to help my brother


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE+Feb 22 2011, 05:18 PM~19935118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up big gabe! How have you been my brotha! I know Aztec C.C. always gots my back! thanks bro! we will see you at ur event bro! let me know if we can help u guys out also! 


:biggrin: 

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 23 2011, 09:38 AM~19940425
> *
> What up big gabe! How have you been my brotha! I know Aztec C.C. always gots my back! thanks bro! we will see you at ur event bro! let me know if we can help u guys out also!
> :biggrin:
> ...


Everythings good on my end bro ... Just trying to get them bills paid. :biggrin: 

We always got your back bro ... you know !


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68+Feb 23 2011, 10:22 AM~19940760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bobby!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

B
U
M
P


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :420:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: t..........t............t...........


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 1 2011, 08:34 AM~19987713
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 2 2011, 10:42 AM~19997218
> *:biggrin:
> *


*EH CURT....I SENT THE FLYER TO KMEL AND KISSFM, THEY SHOULD BE PUTTING UP THE 411 SOON. I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT'S UP SO YOU AND THE CLUB MEMBERS CAN VIEW IT* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 2 2011, 11:09 AM~19997386
> *EH CURT....I SENT THE FLYER TO KMEL AND KISSFM, THEY SHOULD BE PUTTING UP THE 411 SOON. I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT'S UP SO YOU AND THE CLUB MEMBERS CAN VIEW IT :biggrin:
> *


Just make sure they know its for the low low family and freinds!

:wow: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :rant:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

CANT WAIT........................


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Mar 5 2011, 04:25 PM~20023483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE+Mar 5 2011, 05:25 PM~20023483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope to see excandalow and ESSR with their bad ass low riders :cheesy: :biggrin: 

thanks homies!


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT for my 408 brothers !!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 6 2011, 08:56 AM~20027069
> *
> Hope to see excandalow and ESSR with their bad ass low riders :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68+Mar 7 2011, 03:36 PM~20036787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias homies!  
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 8 2011, 02:56 PM~20043828
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :yes:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT for a bad ass event !


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Mar 23 2011, 10:16 AM~20160204
> *TTT for a bad ass event !
> *


 :biggrin: 

and you know this mayneeeeee!!!


----------



## FRMVALLEJO2SANJO (Nov 10, 2009)

T'
T
T

To MY 408 RYDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND TO ALL THE OTHER HOMIES SMASHIN THIER LOW LOWS CAR CLUB OR NOT THIS SHIT WONT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 408RYDERD (Mar 10, 2009)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

408 RYDERS WITCH ONE OF YOU GUYS SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR YOU GUYS ARE BRING TO EAST PALO ALTO ON APRIL 9TH TO SHOW OUT AND MAYBE WHEN THE 500 DOLLARS FOR FIRST PLACE IN THE HOP THE LOCK UP HAVE TO 28INCH FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE BUMPER


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT ....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 1 2011, 03:30 PM~19758108
> *Hi Family and friends!
> 
> We found a open date for Saturday 7-9-11. We will be having our 1st  annual BBQ/Gathering. It’s been a while in the making so you know the Ryders are not going to disappoint! We are working on a location right now and will provide info as soon as I receive it. we will be providing food, music, jumpers….. lots of kid entertainment and plenty of man soda’s. Shine the rides up and come spend that day with us. 408 RYDERS been showing mad love to all local car clubs throughout the years and hope to receive the same Amor back! more info coming soon!
> ...


I'll be there


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOLOS GONNA COME THRU THAT DAY


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 5 2011, 02:14 PM~20266082
> *I'll be there
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YA THERE..............GOOD TIMES..................


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 5 2011, 02:23 PM~20266134
> *CHOLOS GONNA COME THRU THAT DAY
> *


 :thumbsup: SE YA THERE BROTHAS...................


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 5 2011, 03:36 PM~20266622
> *:thumbsup: SEE YA THERE..............GOOD TIMES..................
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Apr 5 2011, 02:14 PM~20266082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies! we gona set it off!

good food, nice rides, just a good time!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

B.U.M.P :biggrin:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

BUMP TTMT shauuuuUu gona be good times once again


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Q~VO MI FAMILIA HOPE ALL IS GOOD AND YOU KNOW DAM WELL IM GONNA BE AT THIS QUE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH ANYTHING!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 12 2011, 03:38 PM~20321722
> *Q~VO MI FAMILIA HOPE ALL IS GOOD AND YOU KNOW DAM WELL IM GONNA BE AT THIS QUE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH ANYTHING!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



Gracias my brother! just bring your Aztec ass!


:biggrin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

CANT WAIT.......................


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20331911
> *CANT WAIT.......................
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

GOOD TIMES AHEAD!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Apr 12 2011, 04:39 PM~20322108
> *Gracias my brother! just bring your Aztec ass!
> :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :run: :run:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 21 2011, 03:10 PM~20390853
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: 

T
T
T


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT for da ryders


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTMFt for my 408 brothers !!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@May 4 2011, 02:24 PM~20484452
> *TTMFt for my 408 brothers !!!  :biggrin:
> *


  

Gracias big homie!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 5 2011, 02:23 PM~20266134
> *CHOLOS GONNA COME THRU THAT DAY
> *


SEE YOU THERE............. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 5 2011, 09:31 AM~20489899
> *SEE YOU THERE............. :biggrin:
> *



Good lookin homie!


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

gonna hav a blast.......................


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

TTMFT SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i can't wait brotha


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE+May 9 2011, 05:25 PM~20516685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one luv... hope to see everyone there!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

To the top.........408 riders.........shaaaaoooooooowwwwwww......:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't wait gente..............gonna have a blast..........


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Almost time for a PARTY!!!! great food and some sweet rides!!! come out and lunch is on the RYDERS:thumbsup:


----------



## 408RYDERD (Mar 10, 2009)

*T
T
M
F
T*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408RYDERD said:


> *T
> T
> M
> F
> T*


 
:h5::h5:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO can't wait


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

48 Pancho said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOOO can't wait





925rider said:


> ttt




Thanks!! hope to see you all there! we going to have a blast! :thumbsup:uffin::wow::yes:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:boink:..........we gonna have a good time brothas..........................:yes:.........T.T.T.


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Count down brothas we gonna have a great day.............BBQ great friends an fam. Beautiful rides...........GOOD TIMES........


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Count down brothas we gonna have a great day.............BBQ great friends an fam. Beautiful rides...........GOOD TIMES........


X1960 MY BROTHER! LESS THEN 2 WEEKS AWAY! WERE GOING TO HAVE A BLAST!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


 Cant wait............good times


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


 Cant wait............good times


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

AZTECAS EAST BAY will be in the house thanks for commin out and givin us support now its our turn to come out and support 408 RYDERS see you there:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

family affair said:


> AZTECAS EAST BAY will be in the house thanks for commin out and givin us support now its our turn to come out and support 408 RYDERS see you there:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


one love homie... thats huge... we all family and have to support one another! Gracias
:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


 

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE.............PADRINOS............


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TISHA said:


> :thumbsup: CANT WAIT






lupe said:


> WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE.............PADRINOS............


Gracias brother! bring the whole Team!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*T*
*T*
*M*
*F*
*T*

*8 MORE DAYS!!!*

:run::run:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Yesssssss.....almost time to get down wit the get down.......408 ryders c.c. BBQ ........good food ,good friends, an beautiful rides.....that's how we gonna do it.......can't wait....


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

EL MOOSE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





SHRKNDCE said:


> Yesssssss.....almost time to get down wit the get down.......408 ryders c.c. BBQ ........good food ,good friends, an beautiful rides.....that's how we gonna do it.......can't wait....





SHRKNDCE said:


> :wave:


Hell yeah! 5 more days!!! and its out turn to set it off!! I know SJ gots our back.....:nicoderm:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Hell yeah! 5 more days!!! and its out turn to set it off!! I know SJ gots our back.....:nicoderm:


 the I will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

JUIC'D64 said:


> the I will be there:thumbsup:


That's what sup.......see ya there lucks....""


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## 408RYDERD (Mar 10, 2009)

*T
T
M
F
T*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Count down to a slamming BBQ.........yessssssssssss...........


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah. food being served thru out the day bro ? gonna lay down some primer on the ride that morning. gonna be a lil late. but u know imma b there. 


you got me bro ? uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> yeah. food being served thru out the day bro ? gonna lay down some primer on the ride that morning. gonna be a lil late. but u know imma b there.
> 
> 
> you got me bro ? uffin:


i will have to put you away a plate brother.. food will be there while it last but i got you! because u got us!

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT for my 408 brothers !!! See you guys Saturday :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

raiderg68 said:


> TTT for my 408 brothers !!! See you guys Saturday :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks brother! one luv!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:run::run:


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

ttmft.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

GOODTIMES SAN JOSE said:


> ttmft.


Thanks bro!!! Hope to see GT out there ; D


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

We loading up!!!!




















LETS GET A ROLL CALL CLUBS!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Gonna be a great day for a BBQ .....yesssssss..........


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Got some more!!!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Curt, just wanna wish you guy's the best on Saturday & I hope the BBQ turns out to be a success for you guys*. *See you at the next one.*


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

que onda bobby loco not coming out ay nos vemos...............


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE' FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE......................TTT .....SJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJSJ:thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Good turn out!!! thanks 408 Ryders!!!,
Here's some pics i took, enjoy....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks brother!!! One love! GreAt pixs!! Much appreciated 



Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Good turn out!!! thanks 408 Ryders!!!,
> Here's some pics i took, enjoy....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks brother!!! One love! GreAt pixs!! Much appreciated 



Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Good turn out!!! thanks 408 Ryders!!!,
> Here's some pics i took, enjoy....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

On behalf of my car club I would just like to give a big thanks to those who supported our 1st annual event! I will be posting pictures! Much love to ESSR, Bay ARea Boss, LUX, Aztec Creations, GT, Chevitos, Individuals, Patrons, dukes, Aztecas, and solo riders that I may have missed. With out your help this would not been a success.

ALSO I want to say thanks to my car club and family The 408 Ryders. With my family this will not work. Thanks for all ur hard work! It paid off. I'm very proud to roll with you all! Thanks for making this possible..

VIKING


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a real good time out there with yall today thanks for having us, much love....


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

here's more pics....
Again, thanks from CityCruisers Bay Area CC.





































http


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVIN US THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME NICE TO ACTUALLY MEET SOME OF U, ANYTIME U GUYS GOT SOMETHING GOIN ON HIT US UP WE GOT YOU GUYS, THANKS AGAIN FROM THE (EAST BAY AZTECAS)


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Setting up shop in the am


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> had a real good time out there with yall today thanks for having us, much love....


Thanks for showing up brother.. Sorry we ran out of meat! It was a learning experience. Next show we will be better prepaird. I hear u gave Javi he'll of a wedgie! Lmaoo wish I seen that! Would have been my new Avi!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

family affair said:


> JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVIN US THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME NICE TO ACTUALLY MEET SOME OF U, ANYTIME U GUYS GOT SOMETHING GOIN ON HIT US UP WE GOT YOU GUYS, THANKS AGAIN FROM THE (EAST BAY AZTECAS)


 Thanks for showing up family. That was very nice of you go to help the way u did. Same here if you have other events holla at us and we will have ur back!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks city bay cruisers!!!




Ancheta_Workshop said:


> here's more pics....
> Again, thanks from CityCruisers Bay Area CC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

HAD A BLAST OUT THERE BROTHAZ! THANKS FOR EVERTHING!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Good turn out!!! thanks 408 Ryders!!!,
> Here's some pics i took, enjoy....


bad ass pics!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

more....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow!! Got more??



Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics
> View attachment 333328
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> View attachment 333346


 
:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TISHA said:


> :thumbsup:


nice!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

ok here are some pictures we took.. i will start with my clubs 1st....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like a good turnoutwish i could have made it:banghead::banghead:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

925rider said:


> looks like a good turnoutwish i could have made it:banghead::banghead:


we sure got a lot of luv carnal.. next time!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Wanted to thank the 408 Ryders for a good time…


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

you can find more pics here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop.html


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Wanted to thank the 408 Ryders for a good time…


thanks bro! sorry we ran out of grub! 
we had a great turn out and didint expect that many people! we will reload next year!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

damn loco, sounds like everything turned oput great, sorry i diidnt make it bro. set back with my ride, the day was all messed up.

:banghead: 



wont be working on any projects next year :x:

so u know i'll be there


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you for a good time my 408 brothers! We appreciate the good eats & the cold ones! .


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> thanks bro! sorry we ran out of grub!
> we had a great turn out and didint expect that many people! we will reload next year!!







No worry bro, we were there to support the homies..
Good turnout..:thumbsup:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

We had a great time... Good food, good people, good time!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Sis!! 



48 Pancho said:


> We had a great time... Good food, good people, good time!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Sis!! 



48 Pancho said:


> We had a great time... Good food, good people, good time!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry double posting.. Guess my smart phone is not that smart.


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING. HAD A GOOD TIME.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow Viking had a great bbq that's what a lil work an a lot lov can get ya ......great gente beautiful rides an good times.......Thanks from us all to be blessed with all that showed up to our 1 st annual.......believe it next year will only get better.......408 ryders c.c.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

MORE BAD ASS RIDES!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TISHA said:


>


thanks Tisha! 67 were in full efect


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

*Thanks for a Good Time, enjoyed the Goood Food! I even went for 2nd Oops!*

:thumbsup:


SJ ALLDAY said:


>


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT.. Thanks All!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My sis loved her 1st car show event with her big bro


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Great turn out 408RYDERS!

Hope to see you guy's on Saturday.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

53CHEVY'S said:


> Great turn out 408RYDERS!
> 
> Hope to see you guy's on Saturday.


Count on it.. Thanks!!


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make the BBQ, I had my son's baby shower on that day, will be at your next one! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr.G said:


> Sorry I couldn't make the BBQ, I had my son's baby shower on that day, will be at your next one! :thumbsup:


No worries brother! i will hold you to that!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I forgot 2thank the ladies of the Ryders.. Lots of hard work and great food you ladies made!!! Gracias


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is a video That Jimmy took of our event... THANKS JIM!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Howdy gente........jus got home......had a great weekend thanks brothas ..........


----------

